# How many train in both TKD and Hapkido?



## DAC..florida (Jul 27, 2003)

I train in both styles just wondering how many of you train in both?
 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2003)

I understand that it's a very common second art for TKD people.


----------



## DAC..florida (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I understand that it's a very common second art for TKD people. *




HKD and TKD in my opinion go hand in hand, alot of the footwork and basic movements are the same.

 :asian:


----------



## Mithios (Jul 28, 2003)

I train in both, and feel they go well together.       MITHIOS


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Jul 29, 2003)

i am new to this board and new to the art. my school instructs in both tkd and hapkido.

when i say new i mean "new, new, new."
i test for my advance white 8/14


-ashley


----------



## arnisador (Jul 29, 2003)

Good luck on your test!

I wonder how common it is to train both in Korea?


----------



## abzack (Jul 30, 2003)

I just returned from Seoul, Korea.  It is my second home.  TKD is obviously the most prevelant art, however, cross training is very common.  My instructors belong to the Soong Moo Kwan under GM Yi Jung Moon.  They teach HKD, TKD, and Haedong Kumdo.  Each instructor normally specialized in one art and cross trained in the others.  Some specialized in all three.
Korean Martial Arts Dojang


----------

